# SG conference



## SwiftRes (Apr 12, 2012)

Any of you regulars at the safeguard conference?


----------



## JenkinsHB (Apr 11, 2012)

I'm here.


----------



## HollandPPC (Sep 22, 2012)

JenkinsHB said:


> I'm here.


Hope you brought your boots. I can only image how deep the [email protected] is getting down there. I would rather stick my head in a wood chipper then listen to the BS they are spitting out.


----------



## SwiftRes (Apr 12, 2012)

JenkinsHB said:


> I'm here.


I will be At the dinner tonight.


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

So lets hear the inside scoop of all the news, the newest and greatest ways they are going to conquer the world.


----------



## Splinterpicker (Apr 18, 2012)

BPWY said:


> So lets hear the inside scoop of all the news, the newest and greatest ways they are going to conquer the world.


I wonder if the owner needs a body guard this year like past conferences ??


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

Jenkins and Holland............. we're waiting on you.


----------



## SwiftRes (Apr 12, 2012)

Lol. No one was around when he came over and talked to us at dinner.


----------



## HollandPPC (Sep 22, 2012)

BPWY said:


> Jenkins and Holland............. we're waiting on you.


Who little old me?


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

Yeah "little old you" lol, you said you were at the conference.


We want the inside scoop of how they aim to conquer the world.


----------



## SwiftRes (Apr 12, 2012)

No I don't believe he was there


----------



## JenkinsHB (Apr 11, 2012)

There were no bodyguards. Klein and Jaffa made a good effort to come and speak with each contractor throughout the conference. I briefly spoke with both of them. Pollard from fhfa spoke on the state of the mortgage industry, which seemed to be less than positive news. And Scott mcgillivray from hgtv income property show made a guest appearance. Safeguard is rolling out some new mobile technology that looks promising. The rest of the time was mainly training and discussion on the new reo debris picture requirements and the Fannie Mae shake up. Other than that I got pretty drunk a couple of times and met some great people, including a few people from the boards here.


----------



## HollandPPC (Sep 22, 2012)

BPWY said:


> Yeah "little old you" lol, you said you were at the conference.
> 
> We want the inside scoop of how they aim to conquer the world.


I did not go. I must have wrongly said I was. I remember posting I would rather shove my head in a wood chipper than go.


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

Sorry Holland, my bad. 

I should get some sleep rather than post on the net. 

It was Swift that was at the dinner................ I think. lol


----------



## HollandPPC (Sep 22, 2012)

BPWY said:


> Sorry Holland, my bad.
> 
> I should get some sleep rather than post on the net.
> 
> It was Swift that was at the dinner................ I think. lol


It's all good. I came to my senses anyways and decided against the wood chipper.


----------



## HollandPPC (Sep 22, 2012)

BPWY said:


> Sorry Holland, my bad.
> 
> I should get some sleep rather than post on the net.
> 
> It was Swift that was at the dinner................ I think. lol


It's all good. I decided against tossing myself in the wood chipper. When I realized it only paid $12.00 before 20% discount and I had to take 100 photos before, during, and after I figured it wasn't worth it.


----------



## BamaPPC (May 7, 2012)

I was at the conference too. Met up with Swift and Jenkins at the Cadillac Ranch. Had a few beers and some eats on Mr. Klein's tab.

This is the second conference I've attended. I got more good info out of the last one. This one, to me, was more of a dog and pony show. 

They threw a few zingers in on us. One, which isn't going to be a factor on very many houses, but will be a point of contention when it does occur, SG now requires that when we find a house that has a previously installed tarp on the roof, we are to remove that tarp to inspect the roof damage, then re-install that same tarp, for free...or as they put it - "as part of our regular inspection". I can personally tell you, it won't be done for free. For one thing, I don't know how we're supposed to remove a tarp without damaging it. And even if we did, there's the putting it back down...which will put twice the amount of nail holes in the shingles. And what if it's the third or fourth time that same tarp has been removed and re-installed? Questions SG didn't want to address.

They are also requiring a lot more photos of grass cuts. Mostly of weed eating around the dwelling and fence lines.

As far as a grade for the conference...I'd give it a 7 out of 10 (maybe a 6). got some useful info, and free alcohol, so it wasn't a complete waste of time.


----------



## Guest (Jul 16, 2012)

Personally I dont carry a ladder tall enough to gain roof access unless I'm adjusting. 

What I find funny is the conference/meetings 3 miles from Swifts home that will Dictate what and how all P&P work will be done. Every City in the US of A is having these same meetings through August.


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

FremontREO said:


> Personally I dont carry a ladder tall enough to gain roof access unless I'm adjusting.
> 
> What I find funny is the conference/meetings 3 miles from Swifts home that will Dictate what and how all P&P work will be done. Every City in the US of A is having these same meetings through August.






10-4 on the ladder. 

I tell them that my worker's comp doesn't cover roofs.



Your last sentence................ huh????????
I aint heard about any meetings, must be I don't know the secret handshake.
Then again............ I might not go. Or I might just to see whats up.


----------



## Guest (Jul 16, 2012)

Lol! its the 3 finger shake and the 1 finger behind the back sign..


----------



## BamaPPC (May 7, 2012)

FremontREO said:


> What I find funny is the conference/meetings 3 miles from Swifts home that will Dictate what and how all P&P work will be done. Every City in the US of A is having these same meetings through August.


Can you explain that? I haven't heard about any such meetings. Who are the organizers of these meetings?


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

BamaPPC said:


> Can you explain that? I haven't heard about any such meetings. Who are the organizers of these meetings?







I found out that it's from Fannie for their sams vendors.


----------



## Guest (Jul 16, 2012)

Honestly......how do you guys work for Safeguard? I mean.....they are the most abusive and ridiculous of all the nationwides in my humble opinion. They pay garbage, mess with your bids, and their recurring fees are a joke. Then on top of it they are rude, make promises they have no intent on keeping, and slander their competition.

I honestly want to know what makes it worht being dealt with that way.


----------



## SwiftRes (Apr 12, 2012)

I think it depends on your area on how well you can work with them, or other nationals. Their pay is pretty well on par with others from what I've seen so far, their recurring fees, for me, are not what I see posted on here for the flat grass cut vendors. I worked with Cyprexx for a long time, and they are much more rude than Safeguard.

Just like most of the nationals, I think a lot of it depends on your rep(s) that you work with.

As far as promises they don't keep, or slander their competition, I am not aware of those. I wouldn't say that they have ever made me any sort of promises. As it is with all nationals, I know that my workflow could end tomorrow, and don't expect any "loyalty" from them.


----------



## Guest (Jul 16, 2012)

SwiftRes said:


> I think it depends on your area on how well you can work with them, or other nationals. Their pay is pretty well on par with others from what I've seen so far, their recurring fees, for me, are not what I see posted on here for the flat grass cut vendors. I worked with Cyprexx for a long time, and they are much more rude than Safeguard.
> 
> Just like most of the nationals, I think a lot of it depends on your rep(s) that you work with.
> 
> As far as promises they don't keep, or slander their competition, I am not aware of those. I wouldn't say that they have ever made me any sort of promises. As it is with all nationals, I know that my workflow could end tomorrow, and don't expect any "loyalty" from them.


I suppose perception is based on experience. I am glad your experience has been different.


----------



## BamaPPC (May 7, 2012)

warranpiece said:


> Honestly......how do you guys work for Safeguard? I mean.....they are the most abusive and ridiculous of all the nationwides in my humble opinion. They pay garbage, mess with your bids, and their recurring fees are a joke. Then on top of it they are rude, make promises they have no intent on keeping, and slander their competition.
> 
> I honestly want to know what makes it worht being dealt with that way.


Warren, I can only speak to my own situation. So, I give my version. I've heard the horror stories, I've experienced very few of the horror stories. So I can only conclude that the way I do things suits the way Safeguard wants things done. Also, I get it in writing. If we deviate from the norm and have SG's permission, I get that permission in writing.
I may have just been lucky in my dealings with SG's personell, but I have very rarely found anyone to be rude. That may also be because I am not a rude person myself. I have 20 years of experience at being on the other end of the phone - where I am the person taking the calls from unsatisfied or beligerant contractors (I was an inside salesman for industrial electrical supplies). I had to keep my temper in check and be civil to our customers. I also had to make a profit. Therefore, I got very good at getting what I wanted and being courteous at the same time.

I'm not sure want you mean by recurring fees. So I can't address that.

As far as paying garbage, they use the guidelines set out by FHA, VA, FNM, and FMC. The discount is competitive with other nationals. Maybe since I have never worked for a bank or RE directly, I just don't know any better. We made a profit last year, that's all that counts really.

They do have a proclivity to reduce bids. And in my opinion, that's the worst crime they commit. That and not training their people to work with a contractor to make money, instead of trying to screw the contractor out of everything they can. But, most of that screwing is brought on by the contractor not knowing what they need to do to protect themselves - as in GET IT IN WRITING. 

I've never experienced a broken promise from them.

Slandering the competition is an issue for the competition to take up with them.

As long as I know what the rules are, I'm as good as a NASCAR crewchief at figuring out how to get the most without breaking the rules.

That's my nickles worth of opinion. That and a dollar will get you a dollars worth of anything you want.


----------



## Guest (Jul 16, 2012)

BamaPPC said:


> Warren, I can only speak to my own situation. So, I give my version. I've heard the horror stories, I've experienced very few of the horror stories. So I can only conclude that the way I do things suits the way Safeguard wants things done. Also, I get it in writing. If we deviate from the norm and have SG's permission, I get that permission in writing.
> I may have just been lucky in my dealings with SG's personell, but I have very rarely found anyone to be rude. That may also be because I am not a rude person myself. I have 20 years of experience at being on the other end of the phone - where I am the person taking the calls from unsatisfied or beligerant contractors (I was an inside salesman for industrial electrical supplies). I had to keep my temper in check and be civil to our customers. I also had to make a profit. Therefore, I got very good at getting what I wanted and being courteous at the same time.
> 
> I'm not sure want you mean by recurring fees. So I can't address that.
> ...


Hey Bama. I appreciate it, and I am once again glad you have had a good experience with them. I have a similar mentality as you do, and come from a long history of customer service. It was enabled me to keep my sanity in this buisness. I think part of it may be the glut of vendors here in California. There is a "we don't need you" mentality of screwing the vendor in my opinion, simply because there are a ton of guys in a truck willing to "work for the bank" so to speak. It is in my limited experience very hard to compare the midwest with California. Its like 2 different countries sometimes. 

I wish you well with them, and I appreciate the time you took to respond.


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

I think if you read thru enough threads on this forum concerning safeguard, you will find they are no worse crooks than companies like FAS and the like, they are just bigger.
I know I wouldn't want to work at their main lobby receptionist and have to deal in person with the locals they screw over.


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

GTX63 said:


> I think if you read thru enough threads on this forum concerning safeguard, you will find they are no worse crooks than companies like FAS and the like, they are just bigger..







Exactly, FAS screwed me more than SG ever did.
Five Bros, Cyprexx, MCS ............. and the long list of other companies out there.
SG isn't worse in my personal experience.



It does annoy me the amount of time you have to spend baby sitting your vendor coordinator in order to get answers from them.


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

We answer every local client that calls our office by the third or fourth ring. Locals are our bread and butter for this biz.
Every national client goes straight to voice mail. Why? Because if it isn't in writing via email, you cannot prove to anyone that it happened. It is not worth our time to send out a crew for a job that the Five Brothers or Safeguard or *** cubicle rep begs us to do, then goes on their break and forgets (right) to poc our trip charge, the discount waiver, or the cyd rate, etc. It isn't worth my office staffs' time to spend all day leaving voice mails or trying to contact someone else in the Safeguard office and convince them of what we were promised.


----------



## Guest (Jul 17, 2012)

GTX63 said:


> We answer every local client that calls our office by the third or fourth ring. Locals are our bread and butter for this biz.
> Every national client goes straight to voice mail. Why? Because if it isn't in writing via email, you cannot prove to anyone that it happened. It is not worth our time to send out a crew for a job that the Five Brothers or Safeguard or *** cubicle rep begs us to do, then goes on their break and forgets (right) to poc our trip charge, the discount waiver, or the cyd rate, etc. It isn't worth my office staffs' time to spend all day leaving voice mails or trying to contact someone else in the Safeguard office and convince them of what we were promised.


So Glad to see I`m not the only one that does this. I have cooranator I have never talked too on the phone (only e-mails).I call them if (I) need to to talk to them. If answered my phone everytime one of the nationals called, I would spend all day on the phone.The only answer phone on calls from realtors. I not have alot of work from them, am trying to build it up with them. They seem to have there brain plugged in too,it helps!!!


----------



## thanohano44 (Aug 5, 2012)

STARBABY said:


> So Glad to see I`m not the only one that does this. I have cooranator I have never talked too on the phone (only e-mails).I call them if (I) need to to talk to them. If answered my phone everytime one of the nationals called, I would spend all day on the phone.The only answer phone on calls from realtors. I not have alot of work from them, am trying to build it up with them. They seem to have there brain plugged in too,it helps!!!


How can you answer all of their calls with your office staff anyways? It's almost a full time job for them go through the check registers to make sure you're paid the right amounts. Or at least that's been my experience. FAS used to be my Beyonce, perfect in every way. Towards the end they turned into Obama, worthless as tits on a bull.


----------



## Guest (Jul 17, 2012)

thanohano44 said:


> How can you answer all of their calls with your office staff anyways? It's almost a full time job for them go through the check registers to make sure you're paid the right amounts. Or at least that's been my experience. FAS used to be my Beyonce, perfect in every way. Towards the end they turned into Obama, worthless as tits on a bull.


for sure. My step daughter works in my office entering in my recuts,maids and upload all photos for trashouts. I do not give out her number either. she sometime answers e-mails for me.
FAS was/is the ones that call hang up and call back again!


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

FAS would call half dozen times per day for out of area or 2nd bid jobs. Hardly ever got POCs. Five Brothers assigns three or more of their clerks for each work order so you constantly have to repeat to them the same information. Safeguard and others would call for status reports on work not even due yet. 
Yes, trying to match up your invoices to the checks they send you is maddening. Safeguard misses a digit on the workorder and you can't track it. Or the amount is incorrect. FAS just makes it out for whatever and it is your baby to find the money. Almost seems like another way to recoup $$. If you don't catch it they don't pay it.


----------



## BamaPPC (May 7, 2012)

BPWY said:


> It does annoy me the amount of time you have to spend baby sitting your vendor coordinator in order to get answers from them.


Short background to set this up. I get to a property that's been in inventory for 2 years. I haven't actually been to it for 8 months. It had a bad roof last time I was there. The stain on the ceiling has grown since I was there last. I call in to find out what I'm supposed to do. (tarp, repair, etc). I'm told to tarp the area and bid to fix. Done. I then get a call about three days later to go back and remove the tarp at my own expense because they said repairs had already been made. I call in, get one of the SG supervisors on the phone. He actually tells me I should have known that repairs had been made and told the regional the tarp wasn't necessary...I should have used this as an opportunity to help train HIS staff. :blink:

I was not a happy camper. I hung up the phone, went outside, screamed, spit at the dog, kicked the dirt, and came back inside and began figuring a way to get my $300 tarp job paid for on a future job. And did. 

Best advice I ever got - "Don't get mad, get paid." course, that was a lot easier when we got $10 for removing a gal of paint. :whistling


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

I would have told the idiot that 1st it is not my job to train HIS staff.
2nd I was not the one that did the repairs, how the hell am I supposed to know that repairs were done.

I'd have told him that I was not taking the tarp off for free. 
It was bad enough to have to put it on for free, but taking it off for free.............. not happening.


----------



## Splinterpicker (Apr 18, 2012)

BamaPPC said:


> Short background to set this up. I get to a property that's been in inventory for 2 years. I haven't actually been to it for 8 months. It had a bad roof last time I was there. The stain on the ceiling has grown since I was there last. I call in to find out what I'm supposed to do. (tarp, repair, etc). I'm told to tarp the area and bid to fix. Done. I then get a call about three days later to go back and remove the tarp at my own expense because they said repairs had already been made. I call in, get one of the SG supervisors on the phone. He actually tells me I should have known that repairs had been made and told the regional the tarp wasn't necessary...I should have used this as an opportunity to help train HIS staff. :blink:
> 
> I was not a happy camper. I hung up the phone, went outside, screamed, spit at the dog, kicked the dirt, and came back inside and began figuring a way to get my $300 tarp job paid for on a future job. And did.
> 
> Best advice I ever got - "Don't get mad, get paid." course, that was a lot easier when we got $10 for removing a gal of paint. :whistling


As for me the paint and tires thing is going to be a BID. It costs me 17 dollars to dispose of a semi tire and rim. Those morons at Austin Texas want me to remove 4 for 25$ NOT its a bid at that point. Like it or lump it. They are so  stupid they think their pat answer of its a contract thing makes it OK ?? NO !! NOT now or EVER.
Your inability to secure good contract pricing is not my fault. It used to be "Well you make it up on the debris" not with todays prices ! 

AS for the tarp ... If they issued it they are RESPONSIBLE to pay it. You are not able to search their records of what has been done at the property so why should you be made to take it in the shorts??


----------



## Guest (Jul 18, 2012)

GTX63 said:


> FAS would call half dozen times per day for out of area or 2nd bid jobs. Hardly ever got POCs. Five Brothers assigns three or more of their clerks for each work order so you constantly have to repeat to them the same information. Safeguard and others would call for status reports on work not even due yet.
> Yes, trying to match up your invoices to the checks they send you is maddening. Safeguard misses a digit on the workorder and you can't track it. Or the amount is incorrect. FAS just makes it out for whatever and it is your baby to find the money. Almost seems like another way to recoup $$. If you don't catch it they don't pay it.


Funny thing is the checks are almost never in your favor. 

Funny story: About 3 years ago we received monthly payment from a certain national. I knew it was going to be around $9,500. Check arrives and it's $95,000!!!!! I was extremely tempted to deposit it and gain some interest on their money for a change (until they eventually find the discrepency). Unfortunately my attorney at the time advised to not to as it could potentially turn to a felony of some sort. So I did the right thing and alerted them, had a new check within 24 hours! Amazing how fast they can actually generate funds, but when push comes to shove on a net 30 that is a few days past due they play as dumb as possible.


----------



## Splinterpicker (Apr 18, 2012)

P3+ said:


> Funny thing is the checks are almost never in your favor.
> 
> Funny story: About 3 years ago we received monthly payment from a certain national. I knew it was going to be around $9,500. Check arrives and it's $95,000!!!!! I was extremely tempted to deposit it and gain some interest on their money for a change (until they eventually find the discrepancy). Unfortunately my attorney at the time advised to not to as it could potentially turn to a felony of some sort. So I did the right thing and alerted them, had a new check within 24 hours! Amazing how fast they can actually generate funds, but when push comes to shove on a net 30 that is a few days past due they play as dumb as possible.


Yep similar one here though I had the new company give me half down ( covered all costs) 

Second half was like pulling teeth then when it does arrive I get shorted and t hen a week after that I get a third check from t he title company that said they were not authorized to release funds. I told them I wanted a letter on their letter head stating what happened and signed in blue ink with me getting the original. I got the letter and they got the unsigned check back. NOT EVEN a THANK YOU for being honest.:no:


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

P3+ said:


> but when push comes to shove on a net 30 that is a few days past due they play as dumb as possible.








I've always called their response a "play dumb" routine. 


They treat the contractors as if they are disposable with out a second thought similar to a napkin at the dinner table.


----------



## Guest (Jul 18, 2012)

splinterpicker said:


> Yep similar one here though I had the new company give me half down ( covered all costs)
> 
> Second half was like pulling teeth then when it does arrive I get shorted and t hen a week after that I get a third check from t he title company that said they were not authorized to release funds. I told them I wanted a letter on their letter head stating what happened and signed in blue ink with me getting the original. I got the letter and they got the unsigned check back. NOT EVEN a THANK YOU for being honest.:no:


Honesty is not rewared, and fraud is assumed. We did SG a solid by helping them ina hard to reach place, with the caveat that we wanted to get on with them in our normal states/areas. They said no problem. We take care of several nightmare orders. Many weeks later someone calls and say no need for us where we are located primarily. I explain what we were told, and the jack-ass doesn't care.

I understand buisness. I understand economic viability, and that the vast majority of vendors are probably not doing their job well. But there is a way of treatign people with respect and dignity, as well as simply being about your word, that is sorely lacking.


----------



## Splinterpicker (Apr 18, 2012)

warranpiece said:


> Honesty is not rewared, and fraud is assumed. We did SG a solid by helping them ina hard to reach place, with the caveat that we wanted to get on with them in our normal states/areas. They said no problem. We take care of several nightmare orders. Many weeks later someone calls and say no need for us where we are located primarily. I explain what we were told, and the jack-ass doesn't care.
> 
> I understand buisness. I understand economic viability, and that the vast majority of vendors are probably not doing their job well. But there is a way of treatign people with respect and dignity, as well as simply being about your word, that is sorely lacking.


Yep and the attitude is what I really started noticing with Sg and it has seeped into people at FAS. I called to let them know about a potential issue and got attitude

Give me a break


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

"Hello, welcome to Five Brothers, this is Peggy. Yes......."


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2012)

BamaPPC said:


> Short background to set this up. I get to a property that's been in inventory for 2 years. I haven't actually been to it for 8 months. It had a bad roof last time I was there. The stain on the ceiling has grown since I was there last. I call in to find out what I'm supposed to do. (tarp, repair, etc). I'm told to tarp the area and bid to fix. Done. I then get a call about three days later to go back and remove the tarp at my own expense because they said repairs had already been made. I call in, get one of the SG supervisors on the phone. He actually tells me I should have known that repairs had been made and told the regional the tarp wasn't necessary...I should have used this as an opportunity to help train HIS staff. :blink:


I had this exact same thing with the brothers except it was our first time in the property. The ceiling had fallen in and there was insulation every where. There policy is to put blue tape on the ceiling once tapped or repaired. There was nothing. So we got a no charge order to go back out, remove the tarp and repair any damage caused from tarping.


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2012)

BPWY said:


> I'd have told him that I was not taking the tarp off for free.
> It was bad enough to have to put it on for free, but taking it off for free.............. not happening.


Bad thing about the brothers is they will give the order to another contractor, let them charge whatever they want and back charge you that amount plus processing fees.


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2012)

splinterpicker said:


> AS for the tarp ... If they issued it they are RESPONSIBLE to pay it. You are not able to search their records of what has been done at the property so why should you be made to take it in the shorts??


Exactly!


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

Had a Five Brothers order to bid a grass cut. 4' tall and close to an acre. They fart around and sit on the order, then try to negotiate a perimeter cut. Finally ok the bid, I send out a crew and the city had been by the same day with a bush hog and did a knock down. Countless piles of clippings everywhere in the yard, sprayed on the house, the walks, the porch, the doorways. No trimming whatsoever. We recut the yard, loaded two 16' utility trailers of clippings and weed trimmings. Guess what, Five Brothers says no pay as the city got out there first. She only wanted to pay a trip fee. That is a "you" problem I said. Pay us and send no more work, or we'll lien the house. We got paid.


----------



## Splinterpicker (Apr 18, 2012)

CFS 

Can't Fix Stupid
They ALL play it and I PUSH BACK


----------



## SwiftRes (Apr 12, 2012)

GTX63 said:


> Had a Five Brothers order to bid a grass cut. 4' tall and close to an acre. They fart around and sit on the order, then try to negotiate a perimeter cut. Finally ok the bid, I send out a crew and the city had been by the same day with a bush hog and did a knock down. Countless piles of clippings everywhere in the yard, sprayed on the house, the walks, the porch, the doorways. No trimming whatsoever. We recut the yard, loaded two 16' utility trailers of clippings and weed trimmings. Guess what, Five Brothers says no pay as the city got out there first. She only wanted to pay a trip fee. That is a "you" problem I said. Pay us and send no more work, or we'll lien the house. We got paid.


But in this situation, I would have given it a high likelihood of an issue happening once you arrived to property and saw city had cut it, and you cut it too and charged full bid price. Don't get me wrong, I probably would have done it as well since they left it the way they did, but I would have anticipated push back on that job.

Think of it this way, what if you owned a vacant rental property, grass got 4` tall, you call a lawn guy, you think about his bid for a few days, in mean time city cuts it, unknown to you, you give lawn guy the go ahead, he goes out, sees city cut it, cuts it anyway and charges you full price. Now you just paid twice for a lawn cut. Would you be upset?


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2012)

SwiftRes said:


> But in this situation, I would have given it a high likelihood of an issue happening once you arrived to property and saw city had cut it, and you cut it too and charged full bid price. Don't get me wrong, I probably would have done it as well since they left it the way they did, but I would have anticipated push back on that job.
> 
> Think of it this way, what if you owned a vacant rental property, grass got 4` tall, you call a lawn guy, you think about his bid for a few days, in mean time city cuts it, unknown to you, you give lawn guy the go ahead, he goes out, sees city cut it, cuts it anyway and charges you full price. Now you just paid twice for a lawn cut. Would you be upset?


No.. Sometimes when you drag your feet there's consequences. Around here the cities figured the game out and are charging hundreds for the bank or services companies dragging their feet.


----------



## SwiftRes (Apr 12, 2012)

You wouldn't be upset if you paid someone to do a job that was already completed? Sure, the consequences are that the city charged a fortune to do the job, doesn't mean I wouldn't be upset if someone else charged me also.

I don't think that because they drug their feet, that they "deserve" to be double charged. Now as I said above, I would have done the same thing in this scenario and justified it by the fact that the previous job was NOT done to the standards that they requested, but would not have been surprised at push back since a portion of the job was already complete.




mbobbish734 said:


> No.. Sometimes when you drag your feet there's consequences. Around here the cities figured the game out and are charging hundreds for the bank or services companies dragging their feet.


----------



## Splinterpicker (Apr 18, 2012)

mbobbish734 said:


> No.. Sometimes when you drag your feet there's consequences. Around here the cities figured the game out and are charging hundreds for the bank or services companies dragging their feet.


EXACTLY dragging of feet = more money in my pocket. I got on with a municipality and BID the work to be done on forclosures against another contractor. Thing is they are prevailing wage jobs when we do them for the city. My laborer loves it $35 an hour to cut a lawn including travel time ( prevailing wage ) 

BRING IT ON 

I would suggest very highly you look into this for your area:thumbsup:


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

mbobbish734 said:


> No.. Sometimes when you drag your feet there's consequences. Around here the cities figured the game out and are charging hundreds for the bank or services companies dragging their feet.






ONLY hundreds???


Forget that, in Colorado there are cities that charge thousands for a "simple" grass violation by the time all the fees and fines and the actual mowing is figured in.


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

splinterpicker said:


> EXACTLY dragging of feet = more money in my pocket. I got on with a municipality and BID the work to be done on forclosures against another contractor. Thing is they are prevailing wage jobs when we do them for the city. My laborer loves it $35 an hour to cut a lawn including travel time ( prevailing wage )
> 
> BRING IT ON
> 
> I would suggest very highly you look into this for your area:thumbsup:






I did, you gotta be bonded etc etc etc. Lots of hoops to jump thru.
Not saying that I can't, just that I'm too busy with local work to have time to meet their requirements.


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2012)

SwiftRes said:


> You wouldn't be upset if you paid someone to do a job that was already completed? Sure, the consequences are that the city charged a fortune to do the job, doesn't mean I wouldn't be upset if someone else charged me also.
> 
> I don't think that because they drug their feet, that they "deserve" to be double charged. Now as I said above, I would have done the same thing in this scenario and justified it by the fact that the previous job was NOT done to the standards that they requested, but would not have been surprised at push back since a portion of the job was already complete.


So you would charge me less than normal if I hired you to remodel my bath after someone else did it and screwed the whole thing up?


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2012)

BPWY said:


> ONLY hundreds???
> 
> Forget that, in Colorado there are cities that charge thousands for a "simple" grass violation by the time all the fees and fines and the actual mowing is figured in.


Paul I bet there are tons more homes here that are vacant than in your neck of the woods. For the longest time the cities didn't seem to care,now their on em.


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2012)

SwiftRes said:


> You wouldn't be upset if you paid someone to do a job that was already completed? Sure, the consequences are that the city charged a fortune to do the job, doesn't mean I wouldn't be upset if someone else charged me also.
> 
> I don't think that because they drug their feet, that they "deserve" to be double charged. Now as I said above, I would have done the same thing in this scenario and justified it by the fact that the previous job was NOT done to the standards that they requested, but would not have been surprised at push back since a portion of the job was already complete.


Can city prove they mowed! did they take before and after photos showing the ready shoty job they done?


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

mbobbish734 said:


> Paul I bet there are tons more homes here that are vacant than in your neck of the woods. For the longest time the cities didn't seem to care,now their on em.






I don't think the fine in WY where I am is that high, other cities I can't comment.

The two I heard about in CO came from a contractor in that area.


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

mbobbish734 said:


> So you would charge me less than normal if I hired you to remodel my bath after someone else did it and screwed the whole thing up?


That was exactly the thought process my crew had. They arrived at the property with an overloaded schedule for the day and did not want to call into my office, stand around in the heat and wait for Five Brothers to walk in circles, go on break, call my staff back and decide to do the work at recut prices. The city didn't do a finish cut; a lot of the grass was just laying over buried beneath massive bales of cut grass. It was much more work to clean up the piles than if they had just left everything alone. No, municipalities don't usually take photos. They just make paper trails.
A private customer we would have contacted.
A National Like Five Brothers, their history dictates that you cut it now and argue price later, or don't cut it and go back again later for free.
I backed my guys on this one.
Next year we'll be focusing on the private market for mowing, so I don't expect these hassles again.


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

GTX63 said:


> Next year we'll be focusing on the private market for mowing, so I don't expect these hassles again.









Private is A LOT less stressful.


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

We do landscaping for local clients now. I had this naive notion years ago that dealing with management companies meant I wouldn't have to chase my money every month. :laughing:


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

GTX63 said:


> We do landscaping for local clients now. I had this naive notion years ago that dealing with management companies meant I wouldn't have to chase my money every month. :laughing:






Lol. 

Don't get me wrong local clients are less stress but its also the same but different stress.

Confused? me too. lol

Time to hit the day head on.


----------

